# Can I increase volume to bluetooth stereo headset?



## Pickngrin (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a Motorola S305 bluetooth headset that I connect to my desktop running XP Home. With the volumes on the software (eg, Windows Media Player) and on the headset maxed, the output is often not loud enough to be audible over the sound of my treadmill. Is there a way that I can increase the volume in Windows? My Bluetooth driver is BlueSoleil.

Thanks


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

try going to start->all programs->accessories->entertainment open volume control and then increase the volume there if they are not maxed out!


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 24, 2006)

rich13348 said:


> try going to start->all programs->accessories->entertainment open volume control and then increase the volume there if they are not maxed out!


Thanks. Those are already maxed out.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the volume sliders are already maxed, use the graphic equalizer. This might distort the sound if you overdo it, but it will increase the volume.


----------



## adamterry (Jul 7, 2010)

koala said:


> If the volume sliders are already maxed, use the graphic equalizer. This might distort the sound if you overdo it, but it will increase the volume.


Yes it's is another way but I would suggest to keep it bit low as it will hinder the quality of the music you are playing on the headset.


----------

